# Loads of old school PC games for free.



## TitanSound (Feb 11, 2014)

Check it out 

http://www.myabandonware.com/


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 15, 2014)

http://www.myabandonware.com/game/yes-prime-minister-kd

Awesome


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 15, 2014)

Aw man

http://www.myabandonware.com/game/221-b-baker-st-9m

I had that board game and I loved it so much.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 15, 2014)

Dune II ftw


----------



## albionism (Jul 10, 2014)

How the hell do you open them and play them once downloaded?


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 10, 2014)

albionism said:


> How the hell do you open them and play them once downloaded?


Did you read the HowTo page?

http://www.myabandonware.com/howto/


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 10, 2014)

albionism said:


> How the hell do you open them and play them once downloaded?



Not on the site as I'm at work, but preferred method of playing these sort of games is to fire up a Virtual Machine with Windows 98 or 2000 on it and install on there.


----------



## 8den (Jul 10, 2014)

X-COM!!!!! SQUEEE!!!!!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 10, 2014)

The new one is in the humble bundle this week as well.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 10, 2014)

Looks ace, all my childhood games are there! But the how to page for setting up looks very complicated


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 10, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Aw man
> 
> http://www.myabandonware.com/game/221-b-baker-st-9m
> 
> I had that board game and I loved it so much.


My sister had that too.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 10, 2014)

smmudge said:


> Looks ace, all my childhood games are there! But the how to page for setting up looks very complicated


It's just an emulator like MAME. There's probably dozens of walkthroughs on how to set it up on youtube.


----------



## Celyn (Jul 10, 2014)

smmudge said:


> Looks ace, all my childhood games are there! But the how to page for setting up looks very complicated



Oh, it's probably so simple that a child could do it.  So you need to find a child.  Or a time machine.   

(Shamefacedly, yeah, I can't face sorting it all out either, but I might try when I feel brave enough).

Battlechess!   Kingsquest!


----------



## smmudge (Jul 10, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> It's just an emulator like MAME. There's probably dozens of walkthroughs on how to set it up on youtube.



An emuwhat? Like who now?

Nah I could probably figure it out (or come crying to you guys for help when I can't) but it's probably a really bad idea to start playing these games when I'm in the middle of writing up a dissertation! I'll be back at the end of august


----------



## smmudge (Aug 5, 2014)

Today I've been playing Out of this World/Another World, a bit of artillery, and SimAnt fuck yeah


----------



## Epona (Aug 5, 2014)

smmudge said:


> Today I've been playing Out of this World/Another World, a bit of artillery, and SimAnt fuck yeah



It's not the end of August.  I hope your dissertation is finished! 

(I used to love SimAnt btw  )


----------



## smmudge (Aug 5, 2014)

Epona said:


> It's not the end of August.  I hope your dissertation is finished!
> 
> (I used to love SimAnt btw  )



It's almost finished!

It was pretty easy getting it to work btw, I downloaded the D-Fend Reloaded like they said and it was simple to use.
Now I'm going to take over the garden and the whole house and drive the humans out!!


----------



## Epona (Aug 5, 2014)

smmudge said:


> It's almost finished!
> 
> It was pretty easy getting it to work btw, I downloaded the D-Fend Reloaded like they said and it was simple to use.
> Now I'm going to take over the garden and the whole house and drive the humans out!!



It's not really my place to question, I wrote my dissertation the day before it had to be handed in.  I'd been researching it for months mind you and had it planned in my head, it was just the writing that was last minute.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 6, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Aw man
> 
> http://www.myabandonware.com/game/221-b-baker-st-9m
> 
> I had that board game and I loved it so much.


I still have it


----------



## smmudge (Aug 6, 2014)

Epona said:


> It's not really my place to question, I wrote my dissertation the day before it had to be handed in.  I'd been researching it for months mind you and had it planned in my head, it was just the writing that was last minute.



 you can write a dissertation in a day!?! I've been writing since, um i dunno, April?  nah it's definitely almost finished, just letting it "settle" before going through it again to edit/proof read.

I don't remember sim ant being this hard. Red ants are kicking my arse!


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 6, 2014)

Letting a dissertation 'settle' sounds fab. Like fermenting a fine wine.


----------



## Epona (Aug 7, 2014)

smmudge said:


> you can write a dissertation in a day!?! I've been writing since, um i dunno, April?  nah it's definitely almost finished, just letting it "settle" before going through it again to edit/proof read.



Oh it is possible, but I would not advocate doing it in a day as the correct or advisable way to write a dissertation.  Your way sounds infinitely less stressful, sounds like you have it all under control.
Also I would like to make it clear that I did not come up with the idea for my dissertation the day before, I had been researching it for years and had ample notes, it was already written in my head, just a case of typing it up and making sure my quotes and references were done correctly.  It was about public fountains in late archaic Athens and building of public amenities/architecture as a reflection of the early development of Athenian democracy.  Probably more interesting than it sounds.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 9, 2014)

I won sim ant. Turns out the trick to it is just to let the computer play by itself!! But I had good fun re-finding all the ways to die.


----------

